

How your behaviour can change your children’s DNA - fiaz
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article4364054.ece

======
gambling8nt
None of the phenomena referenced in this article are particularly new; all are
well explained by fetal hormonal effects and social conditioning, without
reference to epigenetics.

~~~
MaysonL
Your grandfather's childhood food shortage affect your fetal hormone levels
how?

~~~
gambling8nt
It directly affects his social conditioning, which in turn affects the
lifestyle advice he imparts to his descendants.

------
drubio
As if parents weren't chastised enough by how they bring up children, now
there is more reason to blame: 'your ancestors’ diet, smoking habits, exposure
to pollutants and levels of obesity could be affecting you today'

Its tough to be a parent

~~~
xlnt
Surely the real reason that being a parent is tough is that you want to do
your _very best_ to help your kids, and has _absolutely nothing_ to do with
what other people think. You don't care about them, you have kids to think
about instead.

~~~
drubio
I wasn't referring to what other people think. I was referring to kids when
they grow up ;)

------
sealedidentity
Superficially speaking, it's a great way to scare a generation of to-be
parents or those considering becoming parents into behaving responsibly.

Personally, coming from a background where family members go to n-th limits to
keep pregnant women happy with the belief that happy emotions keep balanced
hormonal levels beneficial to the unborn child, this just seems to add to the
truism in the old wives tales.

------
akd
The girl who is waiting until well into her thirties might find it impossible
to get pregnant, or may have a child with Down Syndrome.

~~~
technoguyrob
Why?

~~~
falsestprophet
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aneuploidy#Mechanisms>

